# original zenders or not



## dubLe0four (Apr 4, 2008)

how would i go about finding out if my car is a zender or not it's an 87 coupe was yellow has side skurts, no fender flares has yellow guages and amber side quarter turns neer door rectangle. sunroof gray&black interior it's got a vin is WVWCA0166GW646499

































_Modified by dubLe0four at 6:05 PM 2-3-2009_


----------

